# Romania: No speed limit info in this country



## neo_andersson (Feb 3, 2008)

Yes.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

neo_andersson said:


> Yes.


Thanks for confirmation.


----------



## Tak Miya (Oct 18, 2015)

neo_andersson said:


> Yes.


No need FSC also???
If so, amazing emulator that is!!

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Tak Miya said:


> No need FSC also???
> If so, amazing emulator that is!!


"- Works even if vehicle does not have KAFAS camera;

- Activates Speed Limit Info in cars with KAFAS1 in countries not supported by BMW;

- Activates KAFAS2 when retrofited (FSC Code activation). Kafas2 must have FSCs loaded from donor car;"


----------



## Crosbo (Oct 14, 2016)

Neo, for the sake of convenience, do you have the link to source the emulator?


----------



## neo_andersson (Feb 3, 2008)

My company produces the emulator but advertising is not allowed on forum. Maybe other user who already bought it from us can share you link by PM.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Tak Miya said:


> No need FSC also???
> If so, amazing emulator that is!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


KAFAS = No FSC Codes
KAFAS2 = Must have FSC Codes



Crosbo said:


> Neo, for the sake of convenience, do you have the link to source the emulator?


http://bmwcustomretrofit.com/navigation-retrofits/bmw-speed-limit-info-activator


----------



## Tak Miya (Oct 18, 2015)

Almaretto said:


> "- Works even if vehicle does not have KAFAS camera;
> 
> - Activates Speed Limit Info in cars with KAFAS1 in countries not supported by BMW;
> 
> - Activates KAFAS2 when retrofited (FSC Code activation). Kafas2 must have FSCs loaded from donor car;"


I see ...:thumbup:


----------



## cuorealfa1 (Jul 30, 2011)

tutuianu_daniel said:


> solution for reading speed limit info in Romania (but not only) - 100% factory specifications
> 
> KAFAS 3030 IMPLICIT_SPEED_LIMITS_1 NAME_1 = 52,4F (52,4F means R,O - here you put your country code uppercase in hex http://www.unit-conversion.info/texttools/hexadecimal/ )
> KAFAS 3010 SLI_CODING COD_ELECTRICAL_HORIZON = aktiv


hi daniel

is it enough to enter one country from eastern europe and the others would also be working?
Or do you need to change it everytime?

Asking for Slovenia, Croatia and Bosnia where SLI isn't showing any speed limit.

Thx


----------



## neo_andersson (Feb 3, 2008)

Changing country code from SM (San Marino) to any other country will result in display of the default speed limits of San Marino (actually same as Italy) for your country. If the default speedlimits in your country are not SAME as Italy you will have a non accurate speed limit info display. Default limits are different from country to country for example motorway limit in Netherlands is 120 kmh while in Austria is 130 kmh.

Our interface works different, it changes in real time country code sent by nvigation to another one from a supported country with exactly same speed limits. For example limits in Bulgaria are same with France, France is supported so when you drive in Bulgaria we send to Kafas FR country code so SLI works and is 100% accurate.


----------



## temper (Jan 14, 2016)

You have to make the change for the intended country.
So if you enter RO it will activate SLI only for Romania, beside the default supported countries.


----------



## Tak Miya (Oct 18, 2015)

I need comment from someone.

After updated navi data from "Japan next 2016" to "Japan next 2017" at my 3er GT ,

My SLI function could not recognized map data. Kafas2 camera is working.
(pic1)

After re-install back to "Japan next 2016" , both of camera and map data are activated.
(pic2)

Why did BMW downgrade map information quality ???
How is your region?

FYI = Data file size is became smaller from 2016(32.45GB) to 2017(30.83GB). 5% less.


----------



## buzzy7 (Mar 28, 2016)

*Nbt*

Thank for info, but how to make it working on NBT? There are no such parameters...


----------



## mr_nitroz (Dec 16, 2015)

Do I understand it correctly, that if I change in KAFAS those 2 coding values - there will be fixed speed limits from default (RO,SM,FR,DE...) country all over the countries I will travel thru?


----------



## buzzy7 (Mar 28, 2016)

How to make it working on KAFAS2 ?


----------



## xaver1002 (Jan 28, 2017)

Hey guys...I am gonna try this, but with slovenias hex code, which is 53, 49 (SI); did it come right on, or you had to take a drive so that i picked some signs....?

EDIT: Working like a charm...indeed it needs few meters on road and than works


----------



## cuorealfa1 (Jul 30, 2011)

xaver1002 said:


> Hey guys...I am gonna try this, but with slovenias hex code, which is 53, 49 (SI); did it come right on, or you had to take a drive so that i picked some signs....?
> 
> EDIT: Working like a charm...indeed it needs few meters on road and than works


HI xaver

does it read also the signs or just showing the limits from the nav map? Did you try it on a road with temporary speed limit signs?

Are you maybe in Italy, Austria or Croatia in the next days/weeks to let us know if it works then still in an another country?

thx


----------



## super_fla (Dec 21, 2015)

buzzy7 said:


> how to make it working on kafas2 ?


+1


----------



## xaver1002 (Jan 28, 2017)

cuorealfa1 said:


> HI xaver
> 
> does it read also the signs or just showing the limits from the nav map? Did you try it on a road with temporary speed limit signs?
> 
> ...


TBH i have no idea. It seems to work okay, allthough i did not test road with temporary speed limits. As for Italy/Austria/Croatia I dont believe i will go over border in future weeks.

I will test one with temporary road limit tomorrow and report. 
Can KAFAS1 module get speed limit info from maps though? I thought this is exclusive for KAFAS2 only.


----------



## xaver1002 (Jan 28, 2017)

cuorealfa1 said:


> HI xaver
> 
> does it read also the signs or just showing the limits from the nav map? Did you try it on a road with temporary speed limit signs?
> 
> ...


Can confirm that it does read signs. I had a bit of a night road trip and there were some temporary (yellow) speed signs; it read them without any problem.

There is an oddity about the system though; i dont know, am I missing something (there could be a adjustable setting). The thing is here in slovenia if there is a limit sign, that limit is effective till the next intersection and than it is dispached and replaced by ordinary limit for that road (90km/h for example), well the system doesnt recognize this; it just keeps that limit till next limit sign. Is it usual for it to work this way or am I missing something?


----------

